# too hopeful



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh, I'm going nuts all over again, can't believe it . The first day I should test would be this Friday, but I just couldn't resist a test last night after thinking about it all day... it's so easy to forget how all-consuming it is, isn't it? A Big Fat Negative last night, of course, which has only made me think about it even more. 

I've just spent half an hour searching all over again for info on early PG symptoms, checking my likely test date over and over etc... Guess it doesn't help that I'm getting almost constant, really faint achy pains in my lower abdomen - sure I had those before I tested PG last time (or did I??) - is that normal...? They are of course just the same as the achy pains I always got with PCOS... I just felt so sure I'd OV-d this cycle.

I really don't feel as much pressure / desperation as last time. However much we'd love another baby, if we never have one, I'll never feel anything but ridiculously lucky with our beautiful boy. 

But any sanity tips / similar feelings welcome in the meantime...!

Love to you all, Lisa xx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

This horrible IF business doesn't get any easier does it? I can really empathise with your need for another baby, I'm really keen to have another baby too. 

You know its too early to test and that BFN doesn't mean anything so don't lose heart. As for tips the best advice I was given to get through the tww was to have a project to do. Great as a distraction but also if your cycle doesn't work out you can feel that you've still achieved something / haven't wasted the time.

Best of luck for a BFP on Friday (and do let us know how your test goes).

lol


Edna


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Lisa,

It's too early to test hun!  Re-do it on Friday & you could get a different result    

Good luck!

Minkey x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Lisa, 

Hun it's far too early to test, it's 6 days too early to be precise so try and stay positive and don't test until friday, best of luck

Sam


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks, all... just what I needed to hear. Just doesn't help that I got my first BFP a few days early, I suppose. Will wait till Friday now and let you know x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi Lisa,
As others have said, it's way to early to test.  With our first fet, I tested 3 days in advance and it came out a BFN.  Then I went to the clinic the next day (I was having issues with my meds) and even though it was 2 days early, my doctor said I could do a blood test while i was there...and if negative, I would come back in 2 days and test again.  Anyways, that one came up positive (but unfortunatley the pregnancy didnt' stay).  So my point is, that hpt tests don't detect the hormone as well as blood work..especially when it's early.  Wishing you lots of luck and am hopoing those are repeated signs.


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi all

Unfortunately another BFN today. Back to not even hoping until something good happens... I'd just so got my hopes up this month, having OV-d last month, and after hearing so many times how much easier it is after you've been PG. And I'm already feeling much better - it's the waiting and wondering that's worst, isn't it.

Thanks again to Edna, Minkey, Samia and Ready4Family - I was so surprised how much your words helped all this week - really stopped me doing loads more tests and going loopy. 

Loads of  to all FFs 

Lisa xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Lisa, hi again (just responded on the second miracles thread).  So sorry again to hear of our BFN.  Just don't give up.  It happened once, it'll happen again.  Wishing you lots of positive vibes for the future.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Lisa hun,   on your -ve but don't give up you'll pregnant, you'll be pregnant, you'll be pregnant: just keep telling yourself that and PMA hun   and as ready4Family said you've done it once before so you can do it again, lots of love.

Sam


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Cheers, guys... feeling a bit stupid already... it's not like I've been trying again too long this time round, and I feel so much more positive already. AF arrived today, so it's really good to get going on the next cycle and just look forward, it's just sooo disappointing when you first get the BFN, isn't it? And I got the Clomid prescription today, so that can only help.

       to all of you xxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

So sorry to read that its BFN for you.

Glad that you're sounding so positive. Thats definitely the way to go.

Best wishes for the future.

lol


Edna


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks, Edna. Will have my fingers crossed for you in October/November xx


----------

